# Heart rate slowing down on doppler



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm 16 weeks and 4 days today. I just got home from a night shift and had a little listen with my Doppler and baby's heart rate was lovely. I listened for a couple of minutes and at one point the rate dropped quite slow, more like my own heart rate. I know it was definitely baby's heart as it was very clear, and it slowed down for 4-5 seconds then picked right back up again. Is this normal? I've read that they squash the cord sometimes and it drops but it can't be that cramped in there yet! Please reassure me!! Thanks.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bluepumpkin

I would have carried on listening for longer if it was me listening. Without checking your pulse at the same time it is possible that it was your heart rate. That is what I would have checked. 

So without having heard and checked you myself it is impossible to say

Kaz xxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Kaz, no it's definitely baby's heart as its so clear, and slows down from fast as you listen to it then speeds back up without the quality or tone changing at all. I can hear wriggling about in there, and it speeds right back up within a few seconds as you listen. My Doppler doesn't have a bpm reading so I can't be sure what the figure was but it sounded much slower than normal and was quite alarming. My midwife just said 'don't use it' but that's hard now I'm used to checking it every week or so. Especially now! I'm a nurse and I do use a Doppler at work so I'm familiar with them and I'm sure it's not my heart I can hear. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi blue pumpkin

Difficult one to call. The nice guidelines suggest we don't need to  listen to baby at 16 weeks. Also we have no research evidence of what a baby's heartate should be at 16wks. The recommendations are that baby's heartate should be between 110-160bpm however at 16 weeks are are not going to do anything for a slower rate and it will usually just rectify itself. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok cool thank you that's reassuring. It probably sounded slower than it was really but I'm going to try and relax and not obsess over it! Thank again.


----------

